# Milt Rosko - Guest speaker for the Jan 11th meeting of the Hudson River Fishermen’s A



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Milt Rosko, will be the guest speaker for the January 11th general meeting of the HRFA. Milt, a veteran outdoor writer for the “Fishermen Magazine” and avid angler who published his first book in 1965 and more recently published his latest "The Striped Bass Book," which is considered a new standard for all striped fisherman everywhere. That's an amazing 40 year record. Milt has fished far and wide but put most of his time in on the beaches and boats along the New Jersey Shore. He will present his talk on "Fishing Raritan Bay from Beaches and Boats". Just in case you don't know Raritan Bay is one of the great hot spots for early spring stripers.

Please join us at our monthly meeting and kick off this 2005 fishing season by learning and refining some of your fishing techniques. The Hudson River Fishermen's Association will be holding it's January 11th meeting at 7:45 PM at the Ridgefield Park Elk's Lodge in Ridgefield Park, New Jersey. 

That's at 7:45 PM on January 11th, 2005 at the Ridgefield Park Elk's Lodge in Ridgefield Park, NJ. Located at the corner of Spruce and Cedars Streets. Everyone is welcome. Non members are requested to give a $2.00 donation. However, a one time free pass, directions and more information on the HRFA can also be obtained through www.HRFA.us All HRFA general meetings are on the second Tuesday of every month.

New 2005 HRFA calendars, a free January edition of NJ Angler magazine and discount Rockland (AKA Suffern show) tickets will be available at this meeting at a first come first serve basis. Many other door prizes and raffles will be available too, so don’t miss out!


----------

